# Mic Choices for Recording Guitar



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm planning on getting a small recording setup for my home soon. I was looking at getting a mic that's fairly well rounded, but for a decent price (around the $100-$150 range). Had been planning to get an SM57 since most of the work I'm going to be doing is recording guitar, and it seems to be really well rounded (in the midst of recording an EP at a different studio, using SM57's to record snare, hi hats, toms, and guitar amp). I've also been considering a Sennheiser e906 as my first mic as well... demos I've seen of it look cool and it's within my price range as well. Any suggestions for a first mic that will be used mostly for guitar?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The SM57 would be my choice for all around mic. Not sure what they are going for new nowadays. But they are not too bad on the used market


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Will you mainly be recording electric guitars? SM57 seems to be the standard choice for many for that application. Acoustic guitars are usually ecorded with condensor microphones.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Will you mainly be recording electric guitars? SM57 seems to be the standard choice for many for that application. Acoustic guitars are usually recorded with condensor microphones.


Precisely what I use in my studio plasticfishman, with pleasing results.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not personally a fan of the sm57, I use it as a live vocal mic but that's about it. 

For recording guitars I always use a large diaphragm condenser. For the last couple of year's I always use an AKG 414 and before that U87's.

These are way out of your price range but there's plenty of offshore copies being made that I think might be a better investment. Great for drums, guitar and vocals.

For this price you can get two and have a stereo pair...
http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/316/Pro_Audio_Recording/Microphones/Apex_Electronics/Apex435_-_Wide_Diaphragm_Cardioid_Condenser.htm

Audio Technica


http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=485

Blue. On sale now at L&M for a bit more than an sm57

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/15531/Pro_Audio_Recording/Microphones/Blue_Microphones/Spark.htm

Or find a used Rode 

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/548/Pro_Audio_Recording/Microphones/Rode/NT1A_-_Condenser_Microphone.htm


My two cents



ps you'll need phantom power on your mic pre for these!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I suggest the e906. Easier to set up than the 57, smoother high end and the low mid has a fuller sound. Easy to setup too. Even works when you don't have a stand. I have 3 sm57s but the only one I use for my guitar is the e906.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Chito said:


> I suggest the e906. Easier to set up than the 57, smoother high end and the low mid has a fuller sound. Easy to setup too. Even works when you don't have a stand. I have 3 sm57s but the only one I use for my guitar is the e906.


Same here. Great little mikes.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chito said:


> I suggest the e906. Easier to set up than the 57, smoother high end and the low mid has a fuller sound. Easy to setup too. Even works when you don't have a stand. I have 3 sm57s but the only one I use for my guitar is the e906.


I'd go with the 906 too if it was just guitars, but the OP seems to want to record other stuff too. Can't go wrong with a 57, especially used when you can find them for $50-60.

Lately I've been using a blend of a SM57 and an Apex 460 tube condensor on my guitar amps and the combo sounds really good, but the SM57 on its own can also sound great.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Alan Parsons: "I always use condenser mics on a guitar amp, never dynamics — they're too telephoney. That's an unfair expression for a very good dynamic mic, but by comparison to a condenser, you're not going to get the bottom end."



From this cool Sound on Sound article, where dynamic mics also receive praise...EVEN the sm57!

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug07/articles/guitaramprecording.htm


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow thanks for the replies everyone! Maybe what I should do is get one condenser and one dynamic... it'll cost a little more but just to be safe


----------

